# Cover o protectores de acrilico retroiluminado led, la onda?



## svartahrid (Jul 15, 2016)

Buenas, como soy re chismoso y presumido, vengo a mostrarles a ver que opinan sobre covers para bocinas. Pienso hacer un bloque vertical bluetooth de sonido de 10x10x20 pulgadas de alto, y lleva un subwoofer 8", y un par de 5.25" para medios y agudos, todo el conjunto levantado por una de esas tarjetillas todo en uno que venden por ebay (costo 18 dolares), asi que en este post hay mucho de que hablar sobre eso, me gustaria ver si alguien ya las probo, sobre lo que andan vendiendo estos chinos, y sobre lo que yo ando implementando a mi creacion, que no se si vaya a dar conflicto tecnico.

Como apenas ando trasteando con esto, decidi comprar bocinas economicas, de la mayor relacion calidad precio, hablo de la marca pyle, digamos que un tanto similar a la marca boss, aqui en estados unidos son las marcas calidad precio por excelencia, aunque yo nunca las he probado, hasta ahora que quiero hacer una bocina con las dimensiones en pulgadas que mencione, y que por dentro se divide en dos sectores independientes, un sector con medidas designadas para alojar un subwoofer de 8", bastante guapito, 20 dolares aqui en california, las fabricas las tengo aqui a la vuelta de la esquina, tambien por eso son elementos bastante economicos, no gastan en importaciones o cosas por el estilo.

Y bueno entonces compre una tarjeta amplificadora por ebay, la cual lleva dos modulos amplificadores clase D, ambos de 50Wx2, pero uno va en modo puente, de forma que se destinen 100w nada mas al subwoofer, al tratase de una configuracion 2.1 por ciertp, ya el 50wx2 se lo pueden tragar los parlantes de 5.25. La idea es hacer la cajita de 10x10x20 con las bocinas montadas, todo en uno, un mero cubo parado con habilidad de conectarle musia mediante por lo menos 3 metodos, 3.5 minijack, RCA y bluetooth 4.0. La tarjeta solo va prearada para bluetooth, me tocara sacarle cableado para las otras conexiones.

Al darle prioridad a que sea una sola pieza, se compromete el sonido estereofonico, cosa que he solucionado simplemente poniendo una bocina de vez en cada cara, aqui abajo incluyo un boceto sencillo, yo hago diseños bien bacanos en el sketchup, disculpen si les muestro bocetos no tan tecnicos, quizas ya se termine lo muestre.



Algo asi va el boceto, algo que no ocupe tanto espacio y puedas poner en la esquina de tu cuarto o sala. No lleva gran chiste la configuracion, sientiendola bien natural el que pongas esa disposicion de parlates si lo que quieres es sonido estereofonico. Con la ayuda de muy buenas herramientas y hojas de acrilico, quiero hacer una protector de acrilico para el sub de 8", al ser de acrilico, dejara ver el parlante, y alrededor del parlante, ira un anillo de madera y sobre de el otro de acrilico que cubrira en su totalidad la pare superior del parlante, esa parte donde van los 8 tornillos fijando tanto el acrilico como el anillo de madera, tendra incrustaciones de diodos leds de 10mm azules ultrabrillosos, los cuales seran iluminados al ritmo de las frecuencias bajas, pienso alimentar con los terminales de la bocina un rele de estado solido que se excita en el rango de los 3-32V, pienso darle voltaje con un diodo zener de unos 5v aproximadamente, y exitarlo con eso, asi actuara de interruptor conectando y desconectando todos los leds que quiera poner, los cuales estaran alimentados desde la fuente de alimentacion, asi no comprometere la energia de potencia.



Tambien pienso hacer algo similar del otro lado en la sailda de aire de 2.5" de diametro, pienso hacer otro anillo luminoso de unos 6 leds de 10mm, hacer mas grande lo requerido el agujero de la salida de aire, por decir de 4", y con ello el tubo de escape pegarlo con epoxy al acrilico de media pulgada, y que el anillo sea un tanto mas grande que el diametro de la perforacion, de esa forma da lugar a poner de igual forma que el subwoofer, los leds y los tornillos correspondientes.

Con este diseño insisti en version porteada, dado que tiene mas rendimiendo, y si bien 100w no son poquitos, se quedaria corto si lo hago sellado, no? por otro lado, he estado leyendo algo maravillosos para cajones sellados, que quegun si uno rellena con 1 libra de algodon sintetico para pie cubibo de un cajon sellado, las ondas se amplifican o ralentizan, y acontece un aumento en golpeteo de potencia y baja frecuencia, que tan cierto sera esto? y si valdra la pena mas que sea sellado con la fibra sintetica que con el puerto de aire? son cosas que descubrire en un futuro cercano, pero me gustaria ver que opinan.


----------



## svartahrid (Jul 15, 2016)

Es problema hacer lo que hice? hacer una rejilla dea acrilico con perforaciones, quizas sea mucho problema para algo una bocina de medios, pero al ser subwoofer, no es tanto problema cubrir ciertas areas? Aca ya hice otro diseño que es mas generoso con el flujo de aire: La parte verde es donde esta el caucho donde van los tornillos, se trata de una woofer de 8", le hice 10 agujeros de 1 pulgada al rededor casi arriba de la suspension, un agujero central de unos 90cm de diametro, considerando que esta bocina pide un puerto de 2.5 pulgadas de diametro, creo ir sobrado con todos los agujeros que hice, no? esta claro que no protege en el caso de picaduras de dedos, pero si protege dejando recargado el mueble en un sofa por ejemplo.


----------

